# Mit Acronis OS Selector den Boot zerstört.



## nDeedy (11. Oktober 2007)

Moin. Also ich habe das o.g. Program installiert, nur es will nicht funktionieren. Nach der Installation musste ich neustarten. Und dann soll es ja den OS Loader kurz nach BIOS-Post Message starten, tut es aber nicht. (Bleibt bei "Starting Acronis Loader. Press ESC for Menu..." stehen [ESC bringt auch nix]) Also kann ich jetzt weder den Loader laden noch mein Betriebssystem. Was soll ich machen?  Hab gehört da gabs was von Norton, was so ein Problem beheben kann, nur welches?

P.s. zu meinem System:
Win XP SP2
3 Festplatten, davon 5 Partitionen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. Oktober 2007)

Hast Du nur ein mal XP installiert und sonst nichts? Wenn ja, warum einen OS Selector installieren?
Wenn nein, wie sieht denn so Deine OS-Verteilung auf den Platten/Partitionen aus?
Ist da irgendwo vielleicht ein Linux dabei?


----------



## nDeedy (11. Oktober 2007)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Hast Du nur ein mal XP installiert und sonst nichts?


Habe auf der C: SATAII Platte mein XPSP2



Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ja, warum einen OS Selector installieren?


Weil ich mir noch ein anderes OS (nicht von Microsoft) installieren möchte



Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Wenn nein, wie sieht denn so Deine OS-Verteilung auf den Platten/Partitionen aus?
> Ist da irgendwo vielleicht ein Linux dabei?


Keine anderen OSs, auch leider kein Linux bei...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. Oktober 2007)

nDeedy hat gesagt.:


> Weil ich mir noch ein anderes OS (nicht von Microsoft) installieren möchte


Welches OS willst Du denn installieren? Vielleicht ist da ja ein faehiger Boot-Loader dabei.


----------



## nDeedy (11. Oktober 2007)

nein, da ist kein fähiger Bootloader dabei, das weiss ich ganz genau.


----------

